# Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I just received shipment these fish ( x 6) on Tuesday and today is Thursday.
I was worried that they did not seem to be eating anything I was giving them, but their bellies filled out and much to my shock I now have a holding female! 

I caught a bit of the dance



And she sure has her mouth full



These fish are only 1.5 inches. And I am hoping the male will get more color with age.
This spawn will probably not fare well, even if mom carries to term. There are 5 (1 - 2") Syno lucipinnis in the tank with the victoriae.

I was going to ask about water conditions and such, but it seems like they really aren't all that fussy!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi If they bred, they are feeling good.. congrats


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, samaki!

The female only held for three days, she is back to eating again. I am relieved as I thought that this may have been a bit premature.
I would like to get the females in a little better condition before this happens again.
Of the six fish, I have the one confirmed male and I am almost positive I have four females. One fish I am not sure of. It has some spangling on the sides where as the females do not.
I thought I might remove the male for a time to condition the females and that may tell me if the other one is a male also.
My concern would be reintroducing the male. Do you think this is a good Idea or should I just leave well enough alone?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yu can remove him the time the females will be in a better condition andf then reintroduce him later. I think it can work.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I am at day 10 with these little fish. I decided to just let them sort it all out and left them together. The females are gaining weight and the dominate male is much more colorful. 
I am now convinced that fish #6 is a sub dominate male. Half the time he is allowed into the group and then not. I may at some point need to remove him, but for now the dominate male's attention is spread between the sub and 4 females.
Here are some of the latest (blurry) pics. The male is all atwitter and just can't sit still!


----------

